# my sig annd avatar



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2008)

tell me what you think of my current sig and avatar


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

Those are one of your best


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Those are one of your best


thanks alot i just changed my style alot
using curves to add nice contrast effects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and using C4Ds


----------



## Jytach (Dec 29, 2008)

Pretty cool, I just think that the font style don't match a pixel font.
I actually dislike any font that is not simple to read and/or have "cool effects".


----------



## Noitora (Dec 29, 2008)

The font and the layer style look really really lame, the background doesn't match with the foreground at all and I can still see whit spots in the edges of the foreground.
Overall I give it a 3/10.


----------

